# finally a member



## saxmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

now let me see the sales section hahaha


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

can see where your hard earned cash is going to go :lol:


----------



## saxmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

ohhh yes, i bought my tt the week they closed of the sales section, im sure now my sending wll start to spiral 

on a seperate note excellent deivery speed on the items inc with the membership recieved today.


----------

